# Protein MUFFINS??



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I, myself have never herd of protein muffin ,

aparntly its a nice, fairly cheap way of stuffing your face when the cravings kick in.

Does any1 make these or eat regulaurly ??

Could you make and consume on a regular basis ?? i cant see why not .

3 scoops NNW Cinnamon Protein Powder - 324 cals

1 tsp Imitation Vanilla - 0 cals

3 egg whites - 48 cals

1/4 cup Fat Free I Cannot Believe It's Not Butter - 20 cals

1 tsp baking powder - 0 cals

Mix ingredients..pour in a muffin pan, and bake at 350 degrees for 10 minutes or until golden brown.

Total Recipe: 392 calories 78g Protein, 3g carbs, 8g Fat

Ps. i was sat on google with a half typed sentance in the search bar ... it read " protein muffins craving" and the office gossip saw it and now she 's adiment in telling people im addicted to prtein muffins lol. B!tch


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

OMG my 2nd recipe post today..

But....

Ive tried making protein flapjacks which need no cooking (or skill !!)

Totally unsure of macros but Im sure easily worked out.

10 scoops of whey (i used strawberry but unflavoured would be more suited)

1/2 jar of smooth peanut butter

4 tablespoons of honey

2 teaspoons of cinnamon powder

10 scoops of rough oats

Splash of water to bind together

3 tablespoons of dark muscavado sugar

Mix it all together and flatten in a cling film lined flat baking tray.. place in fridge for a few hours till it all hardened and cut with a pizza slice

Wrap in non stick paper and perfect for craving nibbles and packed full of protein (makes around 12 thick bars so thats at least 30g protein each)


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Do they relieve cravings man.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Gonna make some of the muffins... top man... Gonna use some choc orange whey, tastes more like choc tho lol

Done the flapjacks before, nice...


----------

